# 2012 Audi TT Calendar Sample



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Edit: updated all of the months and have now cropped the images so this is what you will actually see when you get the calendar. Mantvis I did my best to get your whole car in there, hopefully when the printer cuts it won't cut any of the fender off, only so much I can do though. Added December as well now. Thanks Imola_TT. Fourty-six your photo is updated as well. 

*Payment info: Please send $37 USD via paypal (as a gift please) to [email protected]. YOU MUST HAVE YOUR USERNAME/ADDRESS IN THE NOTES SECTION. This is so I can check off who's paid. As soon as I have everyone's payment I will place the order. If I can get it by the end of this week I should be able to put the calendars in the mail early next. Please don't be a delay person or everyone suffers.* 

Also, if there's any last minute people who still want in on the calendar, please let me know and I can make an edit to one of the months to add you in. :beer: 


-Ben 

COVER - The top portion will be the backside and the bottom the front.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks good!!!! Thanks for putting this together!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

u need a picture for december?


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I noticed my pic was missing and my name was not on the list. Did you need a better pic or something?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good! If the front of my car has to be cut off in the picture that I linked, here is a better one to work with. 



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/1354901934192.jpg


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good Ben! :thumbup::thumbup: 

When and where do I send my contribution?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SteveAngry said:


> I noticed my pic was missing and my name was not on the list. Did you need a better pic or something?


 Oh, I just went off of the list of people that confirmed they were buying on the first page of the other thread. I can add it in no problem if you're wanting to buy a calendar :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This is looking great ben!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Neb said:


> Oh, I just went off of the list of people that confirmed they were buying on the first page of the other thread. I can add it in no problem if you're wanting to buy a calendar :beer:


 I did reply to that thread.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks great! im excited! 
" 1/4" inch all around that will be cropped off as well." 
So it will crop some of the car i bet (first pic), would it be possible lets say crop 1/2inch from the left side so that way the right side would be saved?


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Ben..lit l looks great! 
I've been on the road all day; image will come tomorrow. I'm happy to share the page if you get more. 
Thanks!!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

How about one of these? I took them in the Swiss alps


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey chadd! are you interesting in buying a calendar then? If you haven't seen the other thread it's basically, buy a calendar and you get to get your TT in it. If you don't want to buy one, well... then your TT doesn't get in it (keeps things fair)



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good! If the front of my car has to be cut off in the picture that I linked, here is a better one to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/1354901934192.jpg


Awesome, will swap it out Monday.



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looking good Ben! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> When and where do I send my contribution?


I'll make a post about that this week probably.



SteveAngry said:


> I did reply to that thread.


Strange, did you confirm that you were going to buy a calendar as well? If so I'll put you in.



Mantvis said:


> Looks great! im excited!
> " 1/4" inch all around that will be cropped off as well."
> So it will crop some of the car i bet (first pic), would it be possible lets say crop 1/2inch from the left side so that way the right side would be saved?


Well I need to have 1/4" on every side of the photo that was provided. I'll check Monday to see if there's extra photo on the right so it doesn't crop the car. I have to have that 1/4" on all sides though so that there aren't any issues when the printer prints, then trims/cuts every edge.

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone. I'll be posting up payment info early this week. I'll need to get them all prepaid before I place the order.

-Ben


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ben, I :heart: you. 

Looks great! Let me know when youre ready for payment!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Payment and info updated! please let me know about any last minute additions. I basically need to know now if you want your photo in the calendar.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

payment sent for 2!:heart:

Thanks again for doing this!:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> payment sent for 2!:heart:
> 
> Thanks again for doing this!:beer:


Got it! :beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Payment sent!
:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> Payment sent!
> :beer:


Received! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Neb said:


> Strange, did you confirm that you were going to buy a calendar as well? If so I'll put you in
> 
> -Ben


Seriously?

I said I wanted one, gave you a picture and a link and you even responded about the picture so you must have read the post?

That's cool, I'll sit this one out.


Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SteveAngry said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I said I wanted one, gave you a picture and a link and you even responded about the picture so you must have read the post?
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, it's easy enough to add you in. I had just been going off of the list in the other thread. Read through it all and saw your post about it. Let me know if you still want one and I'll put you in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Calendar looks great Ben....I'll be skipping out this year...next year when I get better pics of my car I'll participate :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Payment sent for February Ben! 

Luis


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had to send you $40. Paypal wouldn't let me send it as a gift for some reason. Let me know if the extra $3 covered the fees.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Payment sent for February Ben!
> 
> Luis


Thanks Mr February lol :beer:



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I had to send you $40. Paypal wouldn't let me send it as a gift for some reason. Let me know if the extra $3 covered the fees.:beer:


All good! Thanks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Calendar looks great Ben....I'll be skipping out this year...next year when I get better pics of my car I'll participate :thumbup:


Boo!

Get some next year at H20?


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Neb said:


> Sorry about that, it's easy enough to add you in. I had just been going off of the list in the other thread. Read through it all and saw your post about it. Let me know if you still want one and I'll put you in.


Cool. Put me in and I'll paypal you later tonight.

Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SteveAngry said:


> Cool. Put me in and I'll paypal you later tonight.
> 
> Steve


Sweet. Added you to April. I took myself out as I have my car on the cover :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Sent :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Sent :thumbup:


Will let you know when it arrives.

Added the cover to the first post. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Sent :thumbup:


Arrived!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Payment sent!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Payment sent! :beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Max! Got it :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> Thanks Max! Got it :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thank you Ben!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Dumb question how do i pay DD


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Money sent! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Payment sent!:thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Payment sent as well...let me know that you received it. Looks great! Can't wait to retire this years "old" one for the "new" one. 

Joe


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

payment sent :beer:

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Dumb question how do i pay DD


via paypal as gift. [email protected] (I think this is on the first page of this thread as well) :thumbup:



hunTTsvegas said:


> Money sent! Thanks! :beer:


Got it.



SteveAngry said:


> Payment sent!:thumbup:


You're name is Steve Ankney right? There was no username on the paypal and it came from someone elses' account.



RabbitGTDguy said:


> Payment sent as well...let me know that you received it. Looks great! Can't wait to retire this years "old" one for the "new" one.
> 
> Joe


Haven't received it yet but hopefully it comes this morning.



deepblueT said:


> payment sent :beer:
> 
> looks great :thumbup:


Same as above, will keep you posted when it comes.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Neb said:


> via paypal as gift. [email protected] (I think this is on the first page of this thread as well) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shows as sent/received on my end...just checked my account as well. PM'd you details. Just want to make sure. 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Payment sent as well...let me know that you received it. Looks great! Can't wait to retire this years "old" one for the "new" one.
> 
> Joe





deepblueT said:


> payment sent :beer:
> 
> looks great :thumbup:


Payments Received.

Thanks!

-B


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Totally missed this! Payment sent today! :beer::beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Payment sent! I will PM my address in case you don't have it still from last year.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Totally missed this! Payment sent today! :beer::beer:





ttwsm said:


> Payment sent! I will PM my address in case you don't have it still from last year.


Both received!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

updated the thread, edited cover images (backside), November and December to accommodate one last addition. 

Placing the order this morning so hopefully I have the copies by Wednesday


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the owner ID there for the yellow convertible on the final version?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yah it will be. The layer was turned off on the sample. 

Got the proof this morning!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Like half those cars look like they only have wheels lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTguy30 said:


> Like half those cars look like they only have wheels lol


Don't hate! Participate next time :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> Don't hate! Participate next time :beer:


x2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TTguy30 said:


> Like half those cars look like they only have wheels lol


And not enough body kits for you! :laugh:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the navy, it's not a realistic idea to be with my car right now, I'm just saying I've seen plenty of nice TT's. I just wish people not in the scene would get to see how incredible our cars can look when given tasteful mods.


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

This isn't the fast and the furious, so don't hate.Also you being in the navy is completely irrelevant to what you posted .


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

irrelevant to the fact that my car isn't with me because I get moved around so much? Have you ever been in the military before? If you haven't don't try telling me you understand, I've lived in 4 different places in 3 years...


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh buddy! Im a tanker in the army, don't get me started on this you little semen. I've done my time in Iraq living like a bum and being in the middle **** that no one wants be in. Is that understanding enough?? Back to the awesome calendar!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> Don't hate! Participate next time :beer:





chadd! said:


> Oh buddy! Im a tanker in the army, don't get me started on this you little semen. I've done my time in Iraq living like a bum and being in the middle **** that no one wants be in. Is that understanding enough?? Back to the awesome calendar!


For serious. TTguy30 if you don't like that's great. But don't come in and **** on everyone else's car because they don't have body kits on them. GTFO next time please.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Neb I don't have a bodykit on mine either actually, but it's funny how that's your defense and the guy in Germany, yeah I've been in for almost 4 so not quite a seaman, I'm actually an E-5, btw on open forums people are able to give their opinions, I was actually not very offensive at all, just giving an honest opinion, if you or anyone else is too butt hurt to hear someone's honest opinion on an OPEN forum don't post it, especially not in a FS thread, this is a general Audi TT thread, try understanding how forums work before you start bleeding from places men shouldn't bleed from...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TTguy30 said:


> Neb I don't have a bodykit on mine either actually, but it's funny how that's your defense and the guy in Germany, yeah I've been in for almost 4 so not quite a seaman, I'm actually an E-5, btw on open forums people are able to give their opinions, I was actually not very offensive at all, just giving an honest opinion, if you or anyone else is too butt hurt to hear someone's honest opinion on an OPEN forum don't post it, especially not in a FS thread, this is a general Audi TT thread, try understanding how forums work before you start bleeding from places men shouldn't bleed from...


Easy there killer, if anyone is butt hurt it would be you! You barge in a thread making a general statement about 50% of the cars involved in a calendar, but don't like the response that you get??? When you talk about your right to express your opinion, you should also be ready for the opinions that you get in response to your statements. 

Since you say that half the cars featured look like they only have wheels, what are they lacking in your expert opinion, because you have not mentioned it anywhere... do they lack aesthetic modifications? Performance modifications? Better yet, what do you rock in your car that makes you feel the cars in the calendar only have wheels on? Please, show us the way good Sir!


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

^ exactly!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Easy there killer, if anyone is butt hurt it would be you! You barge in a thread making a general statement about 50% of the cars involved in a calendar, but don't like the response that you get??? When you talk about your right to express your opinion, you should also be ready for the opinions that you get in response to your statements.
> 
> Since you say that half the cars featured look like they only have wheels, what are they lacking in your expert opinion, because you have not mentioned it anywhere... do they lack aesthetic modifications? Performance modifications? Better yet, what do you rock in your car that makes you feel the cars in the calendar only have wheels on? Please, show us the way good Sir!


This ^^. And if you've been around the forums even a little while you would know that all of those cars have more than just wheels. Browse around and you'll see half of them have build threads. 

I've done a crapload to my car but at first glance you might just see a TT that has wheels and is lowered. You'd miss the shaved lights, bumpers and all the interior modifications done. Looks are deceived so before you hate on the car you may want to think about that one.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

That last post is exactly my point, merely saying cars don't appear to have that many exterior modifications isn't hating, I never said any of the cars look like garbage, I believe the TT is a beautiful car even in stock form, however regardless of build threads or not, people can't see that in a calendar, all you see is the outside. Even if you're putting down 550 to the wheels no one would know a difference since all that really matters in a calendar are show modifications.

everyone who has modded a car knows the mentality of show or go, I don't have anything against either variety, but if you notice magazines very rarely show off a car with all engine mods and single digit exterior looks modifications. When I first got my car it had coilover suspension and 19" Axis wheels, somehow beyond my comprehension I was lucky enough to be featured on a segment on MTV Jamz with the car club I was in at the time. So I do have an understanding of promoting one's vehicle


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I hear you, but I think you might be missing the point of this particular calendar. I think it's about a particular group of people who share a passion for a very special car. It's not for people outside the group so much - it's something fun we do for ourselves, if that makes any sense.

:beer:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

No I understand, and I was looking to upset anyone, I just don't always use my filter on here lol, but I'm really excited for my car to get finished so I can start getting back into the scene...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What is it that you would like the calendar to show, aside from the exterior of the car? It's an enthusiast organized calendar, not the Speed channel!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if you would agree with my opinion, but since you asked, apparently all the cars in the calendar make good power, so I think it's pretty safe to assume their engine bays are done up atleast a little, so maybe having some open engine bay shots as well, idk that's just me though...


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Is the owner ID there for the yellow convertible on the final version?


nice catch, Thanks, Wade!



Neb said:


> yah it will be. The layer was turned off on the sample.
> Got the proof this morning!


Layers are persnickety lil' buggers, eh?
Can't wait to see the final! Thanks, Ben!



ttwsm said:


> I hear you, but I think you might be missing the point of this particular calendar. I think it's about a particular group of people who share a passion for a very special car. It's not for people outside the group so much - it's something fun we do for ourselves, if that makes any sense.
> :beer:


:beer::beer:



TTguy30 said:


> I'm not sure if you would agree with my opinion, but since you asked, apparently all the cars in the calendar make good power, so I think it's pretty safe to assume their engine bays are done up atleast a little, so maybe having some open engine bay shots as well, idk that's just me though...


All the photos are user/owner supplied...only 11-12 months left to get your shots prepped for 2014!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm totally open to changing the format for next year's calendar to show 3 shots instead of just 1. It does become somewhat problematic depending on how many people want to buy it. We lucked out this year have 14 cars and 13 slots for full size photos (including the cover). Once you get more than that it can be a little difficult to organize. Certainly not impossible by any means though. The trickiest thing on my end is getting the best quality photos from everyone. You'll see in the printed calendar that some photos are better than others. 

But good idea either way to have multiple photo options. Next year for sure.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

damn i keep on forgetting about this...I think mine is worthy of a spot...

oh way...maybe next year


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb,

Depending on number of people next year we could add 2 or 3 more photos of the same care as a little "picture in picture" deal? Then we an include engine pics, interior, scrapes, etc. hope the idea makes sense...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Converted2VW said:


> Neb,
> 
> Depending on number of people next year we could add 2 or 3 more photos of the same care as a little "picture in picture" deal? Then we an include engine pics, interior, scrapes, etc. hope the idea makes sense...


And this idea was applied to last years. Many if us shared months and it looked great as well. Evolving the idea is great but also...with that people have to remember that if they are expecting a spot to pay as well. Additionally, the more complex and involved the process, the more support it'd need or costs go up. 

Nice to see it being thought of ahead of time 

Joe


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Neb said:


> The trickiest thing on my end is getting the best quality photos from everyone. You'll see in the printed calendar that some photos are better than others.


Others = my picture. I hope to take it up a notch with both my car and my photo next year...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Neb,
> 
> Depending on number of people next year we could add 2 or 3 more photos of the same care as a little "picture in picture" deal? Then we an include engine pics, interior, scrapes, etc. hope the idea makes sense...





RabbitGTDguy said:


> And this idea was applied to last years. Many if us shared months and it looked great as well. Evolving the idea is great but also...with that people have to remember that if they are expecting a spot to pay as well. Additionally, the more complex and involved the process, the more support it'd need or costs go up.
> 
> Nice to see it being thought of ahead of time
> 
> Joe


Yeah we did the split photo last year because everyone wanted in but then only half the people ended up ordering so that's why we changed it up this year. Like I said, it's not that it will add costs to the calendar as I'm already designing them for free but it can add complications in other areas. Like getting the photos, trying to keep a consistent format when some people have 1 photo and other people have 3 photos etc.



ttwsm said:


> Others = my picture. I hope to take it up a notch with both my car and my photo next year...


You're photo wasn't the worst that's for sure!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

All the calendars were put in the mail Friday :beer: Please allow a bit of time for them to all arrive because of Christmas and the holidays..


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> All the calendars were put in the mail Friday :beer: Please allow a bit of time for them to all arrive because of Christmas and the holidays..


Thank you Sir, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Thank you Sir, and Merry Christmas!


X2 :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

SWEET!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Calendar arrived!
Looks great 
Thanks Ben!
:beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I have one extra calendar if there's anyone interested..


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Neb said:


> I have one extra calendar if there's anyone interested..


i have not received mine yet??? :facepalm:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

deepblueT said:


> i have not received mine yet??? :facepalm:


i spoke to soon, i got home from work and there it was! 

looks great!

thank you.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> i spoke to soon, i got home from work and there it was!
> 
> looks great!
> 
> thank you.


:beer:

Hopefully all of the rest will be arriving this week.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Got mine in today, pretty cool! :beer:


----------

